# Themed cakes!



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a small cake biz on the side
And bake all my cakes from scratch
With the freshest of ingridients! I make chocolate,red velvet,carrot and vanilla being my main flavors.I stick to three tiers and mainly do birthdays 
And aniversays and have many themes to choose from


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you have any pictures? MMMmmm Cake!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> Do you have any pictures? MMMmmm Cake!


Here is a pic of a Red Velvet cake made for a ladys 60th B day! Everything is edible including the flowers


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just had her Red Velvet & it's now Irene's favourite cake.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you make custom cake designs? My girlfriend's birthday is coming up in january. She's very spirtitual so I wanted to get a cake with a zen theme. Please let me know


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

also that cake in the picture looks so tastey. I'm craving it now!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

KBS1664 said:


> also that cake in the picture looks so tastey. I'm craving it now!


Thanks  its a red velvet cake,pm me and I can desgn something for her


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Her Chocolate Mocha is to die for BTW:bigsmile:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Mmmmm... now I want red velvet cake...


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Sherry's cakes are unreal.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

What they said!!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Do you have a web site ot use photobucket?*


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in the middle of a move,just sold my house and will not be making cakes again until mid July.My website should be up and running then as well.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's beautiful Sherry. 

Was it your chocolate or Red Velvet cake??? Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> That's beautiful Sherry.
> 
> Was it your chocolate or Red Velvet cake??? Mmmmmmmm.


The Mermaid was Chocolate with mocha filling and the octo was Red velvet with creme cheese filling  Thanks


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Alot of patience! I have enough trouble spreading icing ....lol.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vxh2u1


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for making Isabella's birthday cake. Mmmmmmm, Red Velvet. 

Everybody loved it and it was so big (i.e. think Wedding Cake proportions) that we had the bottom tier/layer as the Father's Day cake at church today as well.

For anybody who hasn't try one of Sherry's cakes, you gotta order one of these. Highly, highly recommend the chocolate and the Red Velvet cakes. Yummmmmmmmy!!!

Anthony


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yummy! PM'ed you...we've got a couple of birthdays coming up in the family and I thought it might be nice to have a cool cake for it when we host the party!


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Geez, my idea of cake in one hand and icing in the other pales to your work... now I'm craving chocolate mocha red velvet... hmm wonder what's open...

Douglas


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I just kicked the last family members/birthday guests out the door, after prying the leftover cake from their hands. Best. Cake. Ever!!!! Triple tier (chocolate + vanilla + vanilla), beautifully decorated and YUMMY!!! Everyone loved it, and the cake pops (cake popsicles) were a huge hit with my niece.

Thank you SOoooooo much! Shelley took pics of the cake when I picked it up, so hopefully she will post them here soon. All we have left is the bottom tier and the plate!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Psst, Sherry not Shelley.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you sure??? I spent the entire several conversations calling her Shelley . Oh well. Sorry! Loved the cake!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

That's ok everyone mixes that one up  I will post pics tonight


----------

